# F/S New Pioneer DDJ SX DJ Controller...$500



## ddjpcselgd (Dec 13, 2012)

wholesale price 100% guaranteed lowest Price with free shipping.shop today.
visit our website to shop.Need assistance? contact us by phone or email

Shipping Information & Methods:

We does not ship on national holiday delivery services. The shipping company is selected based on your requested shipping method and we are not able to select a specific shipping method that you request. We emphasize to choose the best shipping company for the fastest delivery method to your address

This shipping method instruction is to be used as a general guideline for your order. The Shipping time frame is from the time your payment has been received

Contact email [email protected]

Pioneer DJM-2000nexus DJ Mixer....$1000
Pioneer DJM-2000 Professional DJ Mixer...$1000
Pioneer Svm-1000 Audio And Video Mixer...$2,500
Pioneer DJM 900 Nexus Professional DJ Mixer..$800
Pioneer CDJ-900 Professional....$650
Pioneer DJM 900 Limited Edition....$1000
Pioneer CDJ 2000 Nexus Professional player....$800
Pioneer CDJ 2000 Professional player....$750
Pioneer XDJ-AERO Wireless DJ System...$550
Pioneer CDJ 2000 Limited Edition Professional player...$900
Pioneer DDJ SX DJ Controller...$500
Pioneer DDJ S1 DJ Controller....$500
Pioneer DDJ T1 DJ Controller....$500
Pioneer Speaker S-DJ08 8 Active...$350
Pioneer Speaker S-DJ05 5 Active..$300

Pioneer DJM-2000nexus DJ Mixer Pack
1 Pioneer DJM 2000nexus
2 Pioneer CDJ 2000 Nexus
Pack Price is.......$2,500


Pioneer CDJ 2000 Nexus Pack
2 Pioneer CDJ 2000 Nexus
1 Pioneer DJM900 Nexus
Pak Price is......$2000


Pioneer CDJ 2000 Limited Edition White Pack
2 Pioneer CDJ 2000 Limited Edition
1 Pioneer DJM900 Limited Edition
Pack Price is $2,200

Numark IDJ Pro...$350
Numark N4....$350
Numark MixDeck Express...$350
Numark CDN88 MP3....$400
Numark MixDeck....$400
Numark MixDeck Quad....$450
Numark 4Trak.....$500
Numark NS6.......$500
NUMARK NS7....$600

Rane MP26 Club Mixer with USB...$800
Rane CP66 Commercial Processor....$500
Rane TTM 56S....$400
Rane TTM 56.....$400
Rane TTM 57SL....$600
Rane Sixty-Two.....$800
Rane Sixty-One Mixer..$600
Rane Sixty-Eight DJ Mixer..$900
Rane Serato SL4....$400

Behringer PMP6000.....$350
Behringer XL3200........$400
Behringer UFX 1604....$400
Behringer X32.....$900
Behringer SX3282...$550

wholesale price 100% guaranteed lowest Price with free shipping.shop today.
visit our website to shop.Need assistance? contact us by phone or email

Shipping Information & Methods:

We does not ship on national holiday delivery services. The shipping company is selected based on your requested shipping method and we are not able to select a specific shipping method that you request. We emphasize to choose the best shipping company for the fastest delivery method to your address

This shipping method instruction is to be used as a general guideline for your order. The Shipping time frame is from the time your payment has been received

Contact email [email protected]


----------

